# [Q] Galaxy s3 mtp device failure



## ryerenburg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 4, 2012)

*same here*

i am experiencing the same problem.  i have even reinstalled windows 7 ultimate (64 bit) to try to remedy the problem.  still not working.  the only programs added to win7 at this point are kies, firefox and chrome 

i also tried to connect to a linux mint 12 box and i get the message that it can't find the program required on the computer to open.

it is really frustrating.  i am going to try the google found method of unplugging my phone (which i plug in with the provided cable from samsung), and then:

1.  removing kies (again) 
2.  removing drivers (again) 
3.  rebooting
4.  installing kies
5.  reinstalling drivers
6.  connect phone in USB debug mode (there is no longer a kies option in s3) and let it install the other drivers.
7.  unplug phone and turn off usb debugging
8.  reconnect phone and hope for the best.

i will advise on how this goes.


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 4, 2012)

*blah*

well, still stuck.  tried the above method twice, and still no progress.  i have tried many different ports, and have completely removed all usb devices except for the galaxy s3.  i have tried both the 100mA ports and the 500mA ports.  neither one will install the SAMSUNG Mobile MTP Device.

i am now at my wits end, as i have a laptop with vista and am receiving the same message.

i am sooo frustrated at this point.  i guess i will have to use the Kies Air until i can get this working, which really makes it difficult, as that is not my main pc with all my music/videos on it.

i wonder if there is an app that might connect rather than relying on samsung mtp?


----------



## ryerenburg (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just talked to tmobile and it is a know issue with this phone, they are working on an update to the phones software and told me it should be available shortly. Hope this helps


----------



## Chunky12345 (Jul 7, 2012)

*samsung s3 and mtp issues*

Same here have spent 2 days and tried everything to then find this thread, why don't Samsung recognize the problem. I am with vodafone so hope they react quickly.


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 10, 2012)

*workaround*

i bought a micro adapter and am just switching out my external sd's.  it's a pain, but at least i have mah music and vids.


----------



## ryerenburg (Jul 10, 2012)

Problem solved!!!!!!!! After many tries i removed the sim card from the phone and tried connecting the phonewith out the sim card and found everything worked normal, all the drivers loaded and the pc recognized my phone.   So went to tmobile got a new sim card and now everything works great. So if you are having this issue try connecting without the sim card and if it connects normal then you know what the problem is. Hope this helps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94q45t (Jul 12, 2012)

*Solved another way*

Had the same problem with my Verizon S3. Tried the usual uninstall/reinstall with no luck, then got on the Samsung tech support chat site with "Nadia". Here is what we did (and it took some trial and error). Turned on debugging mode, drivers automatically tried to reinstall and failed again, then I switched the USB port (from one that supports faster charging to one that supports USB 3.0), the drivers reinstalled again, and it worked.  Here is the chat transcript:

info: Please wait for a Samsung Agent to respond.
info: You are now chatting with 'Nadia'. There will be a brief survey at the end of our chat to share feedback on my performance today.
info: Your Issue ID for this chat is LTK56401322851X
Nadia: Hi, thank you for contacting Samsung Technical Support. How may I help you today? 
Visitor: I have tried to install the device software on my Windows 7 PC to support the Verizon Galaxy S3. I keep getting "SAMSUNG Mobile MTP Device Failed" errors. I have uninstalled the drivers and software, rebooted, and reinstalled three times with the same result. This is a Win 7 64 bit machine. Any ideas?
Nadia: I understand that you have an issue downloading a software on the device. Is that correct?
Visitor: No. I have the software. The problem is that it will not install on my computer properly. As a result, my PC cannot see the phone when it is connected to the USB port.
Nadia: Thank you for correcting me.
Nadia: Are you referring to SCH-I535?
Visitor: yes
Nadia: Thank you.
Nadia: May I know if the USB debugging mode is ON on the phone?
Nadia: Please check mark USB Debugging option under Applications >> Settings >> Applications >> Development on the device.
Visitor: no it is not
Nadia: Please check mark the USB debugging mode and try.
Visitor: I have turned it on. Is that what you want?
Nadia: Yes.
Visitor: The PC now is trying to re-install the drivers
Nadia: Let me know if the drivers are reinstalled succesfully.
Visitor: The USB composite device, mobile usb modem and ADB interface were successful. The Mobile MTP Device failed
Nadia: Please right click on MY Computer>>Select Properties>>Hardware>>Device Manager>>Click on Samsung USB drivers and click on Update.
Visitor: Windows says it is up to date.but the device status is "the device cannot start (code 10)"
Nadia: Okay. Please perfrom the below step while the debugging option is on and try to connect.
Nadia: Please follow the steps mentioned below to perform a soft reset on your Phone.

 1. Turn off the handset. 
2. Remove the battery and wait for 30 seconds.
3. Reinsert the battery and turn ON the device.


Visitor: ok
Nadia: Please perform the above steps and let me know the status.
Visitor: Just removed the battery I have short fingernails and it is difficult to get the back cover off.
Nadia: I am sorry to hear that.
Visitor: just restarted it
Nadia: Okay.
Visitor: shall I reconnect it now?
Nadia: Yes. Please connect it and let me know the status.
Visitor: It's trying to reinstall the MTP driver.
Nadia: May I know if the installation is successful?
Visitor: Computer is still thinking
Visitor: Failed. Windows says the device cannot start
Nadia: May I know if you are using the USB cable which came along with the device?
Visitor: yes
Nadia: Okay.
Nadia: Please give me a moment while I go through the inquiry. 
Visitor: ok
Nadia: Please try to connect to another USB port of the PC and check?
Visitor: ok
Nadia: Thank you.
Visitor: That worked!


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 13, 2012)

congrats!  did you have your sd card installed or out when this worked?


----------



## Chunky12345 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I had many conversations with Brian in the Kies support team for Samsung, end result - don't know how to fix this, will add you to an ever growing list of people who are unable to get this to work, we will contact you once we think we have a fix.  So if you are running XP SP3 and you can't get mtp to load I am afraid you are knackered.......


----------



## chronos7 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope someone finds a fix or samsung sends an update out soon...This is driving me crazy...


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 15, 2012)

i tried to get it to sync with a couple of linux boxes as well, to no avail...


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 19, 2012)

Success!  Well, here is how I got it to FINALLY install the MTP driver.

Navigated to:

Settings >>> Data and Backup >>> Factory Data Reset

When it asked me to set up my google account i chose "Not Now"

After also cancelling the dropbox creation/signin, I then plugged the phone in and...

Boom!

Driver installed successfully.  

Now to enter my google account info and see if the driver can start...


----------



## crimsonllama (Jul 21, 2012)

So, this method works.  after the driver installed successfully, I set up google, as well as all of my other previously downloaded applications.  Connecting the phone now works, the driver has no issues.

btw, I am running win7 64 bit (ultimate) and now am happily transferring files the easy way!

Just waiting for my 64GB micro card to arrive, then life will be back to normal...

Thanks to XDA for all of the tips I received!:victory:


----------



## Chunky12345 (Jul 22, 2012)

crimsonllama said:


> So, this method works.  after the driver installed successfully, I set up google, as well as all of my other previously downloaded applications.  Connecting the phone now works, the driver has no issues.
> 
> btw, I am running win7 64 bit (ultimate) and now am happily transferring files the easy way!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed first time on a windows 7 machine, no changing anything - installed the driver straight away and kies runs.  So my problem is linked to xp.


----------



## Jamesamsungs3 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Possible Fix...*

I finally managed to get my MTP problem fixed for my galaxy s3.

First I plugged my phone to my PC and when my USB notification popped up on the top of my phone screen. Pull down your notifications and you will see "Connected as a media device Touch for other USB options" I did this and selected "Camera (PTP)" I then reconnected to the PC.

This allowed me to acces my phone and SD card in explorer but did not connect to Kies. So change back to MTP mode (media)

I then went into Device Manager and right clicked on MTP Device that had a yellow ! mark next to it, and went to properties > Driver tab > Uninstall.

!!***NOTE When you select uninstall make sure you select the tick box underneath which says something like " also delete the driver software" ****!!

Once uninstalled, open Kies which should be 'waiting' for you to plug in your device, do so now with unistalled drivers and it should find the device and ask you to upgrade your firmware straight away, do so and start syncing away 

**NOTE: I did a factory reset on my phone before this, so if the above does not work for you, factory reset your phone and repeat the above steps*** 

If this starts to work please let me and other people know, so we can spread the word, because this is becoming a common problem.


----------



## Div8 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Drove Me Nuts -- Until This Post*



crimsonllama said:


> Success!  Well, here is how I got it to FINALLY install the MTP driver.
> 
> Navigated to:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I finally have my S3 working perfectly now.  It's all due to the above post, most importantly this line "When it asked me to set up my google account i chose "Not Now"."  I had been trying everything I could find, on just about every site I could find.  So, I came here to run through everyone's ideas. That was the key for me. I did the factory reset again...This time after boot, I said no, skip and later to everything.  Plugged in the data cord and to my surprise within seconds it was done.  I looked in C: There was a new section called "Portable Devices" with a  folder containing the two storage areas -- card -- phone -- I've since put in all my info. ran in de-bugging and switched back -n- forth between MTP and PTP .... So far so good....I hope this helps add to the mystery, and I was not to talkative...thnx Div


----------



## teo.alex (Aug 6, 2012)

94q45t said:


> 1. Turn off the handset.
> 2. Remove the battery and wait for 30 seconds.
> 3. Reinsert the battery and turn ON the device.

Click to collapse



For me this was the fix.... relay worked :good:

Galaxy S3 + W7 Ultimate x64

Before I've tried to reboot phone,PC but not worked....after battery remove....worked...


----------



## tmargot (Aug 8, 2012)

*Working*

Awesome guys thanks. Got a friends working doing a combo of mentioned fixes...

WHAT DID NOT WORK:

1. Uninstalling Windows Drivers
2. Virtualised a Win 7 x32 bit as there was mention this was a 64 bit problem (I am using Win 7 Pro x64)
3. Changed the USB Connection Settings via the Notification pull down
4. Restarting phone
5. With and without SIM
6. Different USB Port

WHAT WORKED:

On Windows 7 Pro x64:
1. Uninstalled MTP Device Driver in windows with "uninstall driver" checked

On Phone:
2. Factory Reset Device
3. On first boot: Skip Samsung Account Setup
4. On first boot: Skip Google Account Setup
5. On first boot: Basically skipped everything to get to Home Screen
6. Plugged in phone, connected immediately in File Manager and Kies

This all seems to kick the phone into action and it worked on all computers that it previously did not (It worked on nothing previously)
We setup all the accounts, installed all the apps and it the phone still connects to the computer.

Samsung, wicked phone, but this is not good!

Thanks again to all. Good luck.


----------



## Wankface (Aug 10, 2012)

*what fixed for me*

i was running resurection remix rom had driver fail changed to fox hound rom now usb connects everytime.lol


----------



## ryerenburg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## traihan (Aug 10, 2012)

tmargot said:


> Awesome guys thanks. Got a friends working doing a combo of mentioned fixes...
> 
> WHAT DID NOT WORK:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Working!!


----------



## kennyncl (Aug 11, 2012)

The mtp drivers are part of the latest installation of Windoze Media Player and nothing to do with samsung.
Install WMP11


----------



## scunner (Aug 17, 2012)

*s3 mpt cure*

Hi I took out memory card removed data put back in s3 do a format in phone and windows installs mpt driver no problms


----------



## mirc72 (Aug 18, 2012)

ryerenburg said:


> Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I found a solution that worked. It's for a Samsung Galaxy S3, but should still apply to this issue. Below was the method I used, followed by further explanation. You may not need to follow these steps exactly, but they're the steps I used. 

1) Plug Samsung Galaxy S3 phone into computer's USB port. You will get the MTP driver failed to installed message. 

2) Backup SMS / MMS using a backup app (like MyBackup Pro). 

3) Factory reset phone (while still plugged into computer). 

4) Do NOT sign in to your Google Account when phone resets - This is CRITICAL. You can do it later. 

5) Basically, just get the phone started up again without signing into any accounts (like Dropbox, Samsung account, etc.) 

6) MTP driver should have automatically installed on computer - if not, then unplug phone from computer and reconnect. 

7) Sign into your Google Account, and feel free to re-customize your phone at this point.

---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

I found a solution that worked. It's for a Samsung Galaxy S3, but should still apply to this issue. Below was the method I used, followed by further explanation. You may not need to follow these steps exactly, but they're the steps I used. 

1) Plug Samsung Galaxy S3 phone into computer's USB port. You will get the MTP driver failed to installed message. 

2) Backup SMS / MMS using a backup app (like MyBackup Pro). 

3) Factory reset phone (while still plugged into computer). 

4) Do NOT sign in to your Google Account when phone resets - This is CRITICAL. You can do it later. 

5) Basically, just get the phone started up again without signing into any accounts (like Dropbox, Samsung account, etc.) 

6) MTP driver should have automatically installed on computer - if not, then unplug phone from computer and reconnect. 

7) Sign into your Google Account, and feel free to re-customize your phone at this point.

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------




ryerenburg said:


> Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I found a solution that worked. It's for a Samsung Galaxy S3, but should still apply to this issue. Below was the method I used, followed by further explanation. You may not need to follow these steps exactly, but they're the steps I used. 

1) Plug Samsung Galaxy S3 phone into computer's USB port. You will get the MTP driver failed to installed message. 

2) Backup SMS / MMS using a backup app (like MyBackup Pro). 

3) Factory reset phone (while still plugged into computer). 

4) Do NOT sign in to your Google Account when phone resets - This is CRITICAL. You can do it later. 

5) Basically, just get the phone started up again without signing into any accounts (like Dropbox, Samsung account, etc.) 

6) MTP driver should have automatically installed on computer - if not, then unplug phone from computer and reconnect. 

7) Sign into your Google Account, and feel free to re-customize your phone at this point.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Another Phone with The MTP Problem*

I'm also unable to resolve the MTP driver issue.   My new ATT S3 was unable to load the MTP driver and I was unable to establish connectivity with my PC.  I directly installed the driver and Kies from the Samsung site.  Have tried several PCs and also tried downloading Kies to a Macbook Pro, where I also couldn't connect my phone.  A factory reset did temporarily allow me to connect the phone and install the driver, but as soon as I started using the phone (downloading only a few very standards apps) I was once again unable to connect the phone/install the driver.  I have spoken with Samsung technical support at great length, to no avail. 

A side note: I also lost the capacity to go on the internet with the S3 for a number of hours.   It was not a network or settings issue -- I did fairly extensive trouble shooting.   Somehow the ability to get on the web came back on.

I am exchanging the phone for another S3.  If the problem occurs, I'll get a refund and go back to my Infuse, which worked very well.

PS: A week or so later.  I returned the S3 and got a new one.   This time I was careful to connect the phone to my computer first thing out of the box, before syncing any accounts or loading apps.  I also had a new sim card and, finally, to be safe, uninstalled Kaspersky Anti-virus (I had turned it off previously when trying to get the phone to work).   The phone connected right away, to my PC, and also to my Mac.   Maybe it's a hardware issue?


----------



## c.paille (Sep 7, 2012)

*problem solved*



Chunky12345 said:


> Well I had many conversations with Brian in the Kies support team for Samsung, end result - don't know how to fix this, will add you to an ever growing list of people who are unable to get this to work, we will contact you once we think we have a fix.  So if you are running XP SP3 and you can't get mtp to load I am afraid you are knackered.......

Click to collapse



After hours and even  days asking questions, reading blogs, and trying  to reload drivers, i finally decided to restore my galaxy S3 with a backup made on month ago... And the miracle comes true !!! my GT I9300 appear on my computer window.

Don't ask me what exacly was wrong, i have no idea. BUT on thing i am abolutely sure is the problem was in the phone itself and NOT in windows seven side.

Good luck too all, and thank you for your precious help.


----------



## starscream613 (Sep 8, 2012)

c.paille said:


> After hours and even  days asking questions, reading blogs, and trying  to reload drivers, i finally decided to restore my galaxy S3 with a backup made on month ago... And the miracle comes true !!! my GT I9300 appear on my computer window.
> 
> Don't ask me what exacly was wrong, i have no idea. BUT on thing i am abolutely sure is the problem was in the phone itself and NOT in windows seven side.
> 
> Good luck too all, and thank you for your precious help.

Click to collapse



hey guys I just unplugged my phone and turned off USB Debugging and plugged it back in, and it works great!


----------



## nikolarun (Sep 12, 2012)

*Phone appears but browsing is really slow*

Hi all,
A bit of background info :

I had to have my s3 replaced as I managed to crack the screen.
I took a KIES backup and also a CWM backup.
Once I got my new phone I restored the CWM image. then another reboot in download mode to root.
Now when i plug it in, it takes ages for it to come up in My computer, and once it comes up it is really slow to show all the folders.
If I try and copy anything it comes up with an error ( can't copy etc ).
I've reinstalled the win drivers , tried with usb debugging disabled, but still slow.
I reflashed CWM the other day and it was fast for a bit , but then when i tried the same evening it was back to slow.
I am running the LG8 firmware , reflashed it but still nothing.
I've updated KIES to the latest version , still slow.
Tested another usb port same thing.
It seems to do normal speed in download mode , so I'm guessing it's the drivers that are slowing it down. This didn't happen with the old phone, and I haven't changed the drivers.
I did try the LG6 firmware , but same thing....
I did run the "fix permissions" but that was a no go either !
same thing happens on my laptop, so I'm now thinking it's the phone.


So can anyone point me to a solution for this ?  I've tried all the solutions above, but still no go


----------



## rodneyc8063 (Sep 22, 2012)

*This helped me*

Long time reader first time poster

I got a great deal upgrading from my S2 to an S3 so I jumped on it as I was happy with the S2 and looking forward to newer features

Got the phone

Plugged it in charged fully

Installed kies

Wtf MTP error??

After nearly 2 hours of installing/uninstalling kies, all access (from samsung website) and rebooting my phone multiple times with factory reset (i didnt even do anything with it yet i just opened it!) I finally stumbled upon something that worked

Go to microsoft website and find

Microsoft_User-Mode_Driver_Framework_Install-v1.0-WinXP (for windows XP)

There are newer versions, but once I installed this BAM everything worked

I was ready to return this phone before finding the Microsoft User Mode Driver Framework

Hope this helps

I also found this link on the android advice website in case the above doesnt help

"How to Remove MTP Application Error in Samsung Galaxy S"


----------



## Impact215 (Sep 29, 2012)

*What fixed this for me*

In the device manager for the MTP device, I did not get the Code 10 "the device cannot start".  I had Code 19 "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device."

What didn't work for me: toggling USB debugging, no sim or sd card when connecting, factory reset and connect before signing in, safe mode, 32 bit system, virtual xp mode, downloading drivers from samsung, downloading drivers from windows update catalog.

I fixed this by removing the Upperfilters setting in the following registry key (ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP OF THE REGISTRY BEFORE MAKING CHANGES):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{EEC5AD98-8080-425F-922A-DABF3DE3F69A}

“Upperfilters” = klfltdrv

This key is related to Kaspersky AV USB filters (I think )

After I removed this key and plugged in my phone, it no longer showed MTP usb device failed, but rather SGH-T999 successful!

I fired up Kies and it connected no problem!


----------



## Jive Dadson (Oct 2, 2012)

*Wowsie!*



crimsonllama said:


> Success!  Well, here is how I got it to FINALLY install the MTP driver.
> 
> Navigated to:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I created an account just so I could say thanks. I was on the phone with Samsung for about 12 hours over the course of 3 days. I had scoured the internet too, but this thread had eluded me. I talked my carrier AT&T into marking the phone DOA in their books so I could return it this morning.

I have been a computer professional since 1971, and I have seen some pretty weird stuff, but I would never have thought that the Google connection could have anything to do with it. I am still having a hard time rationalizing how the Google account could screw it up like that. It must be changing settings while the computer and phone are trying to negotiate. Whatever. It's fixed. Thanks again.

 And Samsung. Oh Samsung. Why, oh why can't we just mount the drives? You know, like a USB stick, or the external hard drive I got for backup? That just works. Every time. There's an old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Well, here's another: "If it's _perfect,_ don't fix it either." USB drives are perfect. I remember when in order to add a device driver, one had to recompile the UNIX kernel. That was a piece of cake compared to what I just went through with that @#$%^ MTP/PTP stuff.  And Google.

Did I go all grumpy? That will never do. :laugh::victory:silly::highfive::good:

That's better. Thanks again.


----------



## skydtlee (Oct 4, 2012)

*Just found a solution*

All you need to do is..

go to cmd

then type

Net localgroup Administrators local service /add

then reconnect

viola


----------



## Cizm (Oct 31, 2012)

*possible fix for other peepz*

Hi Guys, I managed to fix my MTP issue by doing this:

1. Disconnect your device
2. Uninstall Kies, Uninstall Samsung USB drivers from the control panel. If a driver refuses to uninstall try going to the folder of samsung and click it's own uninstaller icon.
3. Download CCcleaner then clean your registry, maybe back up your registry first before cleaning, then click fix selected issues.
4. Restart your pc, and then delete all samsung related folders from your drive. (make sure you delete only the samsung files for Kies and Usb Drivers)
5. after uninstalling all files, re-install Kies, *download a new installer from samsung website.
6. restart your pc and run ccleaner again, clean your registry files.
7. Install Kies
8. Plug your phone and then run Kies.

This worked for me. Hopefully, this works for you too.. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pullapint (Nov 2, 2012)

*This worked for me. THANK YOU!*



Impact215 said:


> In the device manager for the MTP device, I did not get the Code 10 "the device cannot start".  I had Code 19 "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device."
> 
> What didn't work for me: toggling USB debugging, no sim or sd card when connecting, factory reset and connect before signing in, safe mode, 32 bit system, virtual xp mode, downloading drivers from samsung, downloading drivers from windows update catalog.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This worked for me. THANK YOU!:good::good::good:


----------



## danmccarthy (Nov 3, 2012)

*Worked for me*



skydtlee said:


> All you need to do is..
> 
> go to cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 7 running under VirtualBox on Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## brownsmell (Nov 7, 2012)

I got mine working on a netbook PC with win7 32bit, my desktop with win7 32bit would not work.  I tried every fix 100 times and messed around fully in device manager.  
I uninstalled everything related to usb ports and my other phone from the netbook.  I started to install keis and it took so long i plugged in my phone and windows recognized it, well before keis finished installing.  Good to go.


----------



## zaphy42 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Cheers!*



skydtlee said:


> All you need to do is..
> 
> go to cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works for me on Windows 7 Pro x64. Had the issue after phone returned from a service (dead system board).

Thanks for that, I've been tearing my hair out over this one!


----------



## TwiZted-Logic (Nov 26, 2012)

*The Following Method Worked For Me Running Windows 7 Pro x64*

 Since the day I got my S3 I could not get it to sync with my Windows 7 x64 laptop, yet it would sync right up with my x86 (32bit) machines just fine. I tried every one of the above solutions, however none of them worked for me. I would still get the MTP Device Driver Failed. What I ended up doing to get mine to work was...

1. Click the *Start* button, type *regedit*, and hit *Enter*.
2. In the *Registry Editor*, click the registry subkey _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control_.
3. In the details pane, locate the *ServicesPipeTimeout* entry, right-click that entry and then select *Modify*.

*Note*: If the *ServicesPipeTimeout* entry does not exist, you must create it by selecting *New* on the *Edit* menu, followed by the *DWORD Value*, then typing *ServicesPipeTimeout*, and clicking *Enter*.

4. Click *Decimal*, enter *1000*, and then click *OK*
5. Restart the computer.

Try plugging in your phone again.


----------



## andronikal659 (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried every method and none worked for me until I search MTP driver and it sent me to Microsoft website and validate my Windows software and done!  it auto detect the driver and updated and everything is working perfectly. MTP & PTP

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda app-developers app


----------



## iwzr4711 (Dec 26, 2012)

I had the same issue with the Galaxy S3 and my Nexus 7. the solution was the same, but way less complicated as un/installing something.

Go to your Hardware Manager and checkout the hard ware id of your device (Open Device Manager -> Double click on the device in my case it was GT-I9300 -> select the Details tab -> Choose Hardware IDs in the list
Write down the VID and PID values
e.g.:
USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C&Rev_0226
USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C
Open notepad as administrator
Open the file C:\Windows\inf\wpdmtp.inf
Add the following lines below [Generic.NTx86] and [Generic.NTamd64]


> ; Samsung Galaxy S3
> %GenericMTP.DeviceDesc%=MTP, USB\MS_COMP_MTP
> %GenericMTP.DeviceDesc%=MTP, USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C&Rev_0226
> %GenericMTP.DeviceDesc%=MTP, USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C

Click to collapse


Unplug your device and plug it in again
viola you can use it right away.


----------



## ryerenburg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jotunscope (Jan 11, 2013)

*This worked for me:
*


Impact215 said:


> In the device manager for the MTP device, I did not get the Code 10 "the device cannot start".  I had Code 19 "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device."
> 
> What didn't work for me: toggling USB debugging, no sim or sd card when connecting, factory reset and connect before signing in, safe mode, 32 bit system, virtual xp mode, downloading drivers from samsung, downloading drivers from windows update catalog.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I hard already tried:*

Device manager --> Uninstall MTP device, which reported code 19 (i.e., problem in the registry)
Installing Samsung USB Drivers
Installing Samsung Kies

*My hardware*
Win 7 Ultimate x64, latest windows updates as of 11/01/2013
Samsung S3 GTl9300, latest android update as of 11/01/2013

Note that none of the things I had tried worked, until I deleted that stupid key in the registry.

Thanks, thanks, thanks so much to Impact215


----------



## Pennycake (Jan 11, 2013)

Had this issue myself and for me the solution was the hard-reset the phone and switch USB ports. Using it in the same port as my Kindle seemed to mess things up - and the hard-reset and switching fixed it.

I had uninstalled and re-installed drivers a million and three times before that.

I think this problem has many causes and my solution is just one.


----------



## meanhacker (Feb 2, 2013)

Impact215 said:


> In the device manager for the MTP device, I did not get the Code 10 "the device cannot start".  I had Code 19 "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device."
> 
> What didn't work for me: toggling USB debugging, no sim or sd card when connecting, factory reset and connect before signing in, safe mode, 32 bit system, virtual xp mode, downloading drivers from samsung, downloading drivers from windows update catalog.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You, sir, saved me a bunch of nerves, time, and all things like that. :good: I had the same problem with my galaxy friend's s3 i747 and I just remembered that this laptop had Kaspersky installed here a while ago. OMG. What a horrible antivirus program. Thanks. I owe you one.


----------



## Metalshadowx2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> Had this issue myself and for me the solution was the hard-reset the phone and switch USB ports. Using it in the same port as my Kindle seemed to mess things up - and the hard-reset and switching fixed it.
> 
> I had uninstalled and re-installed drivers a million and three times before that.
> 
> I think this problem has many causes and my solution is just one.

Click to collapse




I had the same problem... I was rooting and flashing my mother in law kindle fire and jacked up my phone.  I should odin back to stock and re-root and stuff?


----------



## mithrandir77 (Feb 20, 2013)

pullapint said:


> This worked for me. THANK YOU!:good::good::good:

Click to collapse




This worked for me too!
I am using Lg L5

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




Impact215 said:


> In the device manager for the MTP device, I did not get the Code 10 "the device cannot start".  I had Code 19 "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device."
> 
> What didn't work for me: toggling USB debugging, no sim or sd card when connecting, factory reset and connect before signing in, safe mode, 32 bit system, virtual xp mode, downloading drivers from samsung, downloading drivers from windows update catalog.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked for my LG L5 too  :good:


----------



## Alopez_45 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have tried doing majority of the method's on this thread. None of them have worked so far. I'm at my last result that I know that verizon will not swap it. since the phone barely has less then two days. Apparently I'm not sure what to do anymore. I just don't want Touchwiz at all!


----------



## flaco123 (Apr 5, 2013)

All drivers can be found here

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/


----------



## microlan (Apr 20, 2013)

*Missing MTP driver files--fix*

Possible solution for Win 7 x64:

I recently battled the problem at one of my clients, of the MTP drivers not installing properly for a Samsung S3 and Tab 2 10.1.  After hours of digging, I determined that a couple of driver files had been removed from the client's PC previously, during the removal of a virus.  Because of the missing files, the Samsung drivers would no longer install properly.  *NOTE:*  I also modified wpdmtp.inf (in the attached file) to force the Tab 2 and S3 to be recognized with the Generic Microsoft driver--not sure if this is actually necessary, but it worked on my client's PC.

The fix was to re-install the missing driver files:

1)  Uninstall any Samsung MTP drivers.
2)  Download the attached file and unpack it to an empty folder
3)  In device manager, right-click on the failed MTP device and select Update Driver Software.
4)  Click Browse My Computer for Driver Software
5)  Browse to the folder in which you unpacked the file

The MTP device should now install correctly.  If you still find that another component of your device fails installation, re-install the newest Samsung drivers.  If everything goes good, it should now successfully install.

I'm sure that the same procedure would work for other operating systems as well, but you will have to obtain the correct files (I obtained these by copying them from a working PC)


----------



## nrclpsy27 (Apr 20, 2013)

*MTP Drivers Installed Successfully But....*

I was able to get MTP drivers to install correctly but I'm still unable to get KIES to recognize the S3.  

Getting the "This device is not supported by Samsung Kies 2.0.  Please ensure your device is supported and try to connect again" error.

Where do I go from here?

Win 7 Home - 64-bit
GT-I9300

Thanks


----------



## Schlahbi (May 3, 2013)

I have spent 2 days on this issue, installed, uninstalled lots of drivers (Samsung, Microsoft..), messed with INI files and so on.. the only thing that solved it : Install Windows Media Player 11 on XP.

Thank you to the person who suggested it.


----------



## sopo27 (Jun 24, 2013)

OK, I finally found a way to get it working...

I have a Galaxy S3 (Orange - french phone provider).
I couldn't get the MTP driver installed...

The only thing I did is turning off my Comodo antivirus and firewall... 

Hope it could help someone!


----------



## djpemberton (Jun 27, 2013)

I've tried everything I've read here and elsewhere, and it still isn't working. Sad day.


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jul 14, 2013)

OK So, I had this problem too.
My phone was not detected as MTP by the computer.
My phone didn't detect that it was attached to a PC.
On my PC      --It didn't work.
Another PC      --It didn't work.
Even another PC      --It didn't work.
Mac      --It didn't work.
Tried all sorts of things written on many websites.      --It didn't work.
There was no MTP option in the status bar. It just always charged using the PC.
THEN... Finally 1 day, when I was looking at the back of my CPU (PC ) I saw my USB 3.0 Ports (the Blue ones). I had never connected anything to them. So,
Tried on a USB 3.0 Port      --It WORKED!
My phone was immediately detected as MTP. The option showed up in the status bar. I could transfer files. But then- What about my USB 2.0 Ports?
Then I did the following :
Dialed *#7248# for the PhoneUtil options.
Under 'UART' tap MODEM. Under USB, PDA.
If this is already your setting, choose the another ones (PDA for UART and MODEM for USB) and then tap SAVE and RESET.
Again dial *#7248# for the PhoneUtil options.
Under 'UART' tap MODEM. Under USB, PDA. Finally tap SAVE and RESET.
Your phone will now be detected as MTP with all types of USB Ports now.


----------



## fatgonzo (Jul 20, 2013)

*One random solution*

Ever since I got my Galaxy S3, it would not work in MTP mode on my desktop PC. I tried many of the solutions on these forums and others but never got it to work, which was fine since I didn't really need it. Today I was trying to find some files on the phone which were invisible in PTP mode so I started messing around and hunting for solutions again. 

I found a solution completely by accident. While connected via USB cable, I ticked USB debugging off and then back on again and suddenly MTP mode started working. This may not work for others, I have no idea why it even worked for me. But I repeated the process and it somehow awakens MTP mode on my S3.

I'm sorry if this is old news (tried searching), I just thought posting it might help someone else in the future.


----------



## AFFAFXP (Jul 23, 2013)

*How I solved this*



ryerenburg said:


> Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



1 Un-Install the Samsung Kies and Drivers on the PC
2 I then installed the Samsung USB driver for mobile phones version 1.4.6.0 Thats the version I use on Sprint SPH-L710
3 go to phone settings/developer options and un-check Stay awake then un-check USB debugging and then un-check Allow mock locations
4 hit home button your phone plug in the usb cord to the phone and PAINLESSLY fixed

in my studies and research it seems some believe that the Superuser on rooted phones is causing this and I dont think its correct as I used the
return to stock md4 in xda post with the root.zip i flashed before rebotting so the phone is fresh and rooted, and in this test the Kies installed with
developer options USB debugging and Allow Mocking Location checks and it all works FINE.. I then INSTALLED/FLASHED MOAR 5.? rom and 
when it have the same settings Develope options USB debuggung and Allow Mocking Locations  THEN and only THEN when plugging the USB cable to the phone Everything FAILS.  Now if you UNPLUG the phone from the usb then in developer options  un-check USB debugging and un-checking Allow Mock locations The plug The phone back in and instantly everything works  and the phone drives load extremely fast and im using a generic 64gig sd card.

What I am observing is it appears to have something to do with both the option in developer options the USB debugging and Allow mocking locations when either is checked IN MOAR rom its fails only then,  SOOOOOO its in the coding their in the ROM  ?????

Either way this is a 1 minute FIX


----------



## MrSkrimps (Sep 9, 2013)

*Simple Fix that worked for me*

After reading for hours, and trying everything under the sun in this forum, it turned out by simply removing the external SD card was my fix. 

No Keis, no particular driver, nothing like that.

I simply powerd off the phone, removed the external SD, powered it back up, plugged it on and boom.  Worked like a champ. Installed drivers and has worked since.

1. Remove Kies
2. Remove all Drivers
3. Remove external SD
4. Power up
5. PLug into PC, allow windows to install drivers
6. Power phone off, unplug from PC
7. Re-install the External SD card - power back up

Should continue to work.  As a precaution, I also backed up the external SD and re-formatted it using the ClockWork Mod Recovery.

Hope this helps someone like it helped me.


----------



## sdialect31 (Nov 6, 2013)

*BEST one yet*



MrSkrimps said:


> After reading for hours, and trying everything under the sun in this forum, it turned out by simply removing the external SD card was my fix.
> 
> No Keis, no particular driver, nothing like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this and everything worked for me as well, this should be stickied to top of the thread. Other than this, I also backed up the card contents, reformatted the card in the phone and then copied my content back to the card.


----------



## Jarmezrocks (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok guys,

just updated to 4.3 and have had no end of issues with this MTP problem. I have searched for weeks for an answer and nothing worked that was suggested. I think I have done like 10 - 20 factory resets on this F%#*ing thing, and it was never the phone's problem in the first place, definitely a Windows problem in my case.

I tried a combo of things for my last try right this very minute and I have success. 

I searched for the MTP driver in the registry. Note: Make a backup....I didn't I f*%#ing hate this piece of sh!t so I went ahead and deleted it. You can do as you please though, I am mighty angry so I didn't care.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{EEC5AD98-8080-425F-922A-DABF3DE3F69A}

Instead of looking for upper filters I removed it totally

I had to change permissions on that object to do so, then inside permissions take ownership and tick child keys and subkeys

Uncheck inherit from parent

If it pops up a dialog pops up choose add from the options

You will have to do this for several tabs in this permissions of the registry. Once you delete this, unplug your phone and plug it back in again. You will get the warning of failed MTP drivers as I did.

Now go to Device Manager and instead of uninstalling the failed MTP driver yellow Icon, this time scroll down a little further to another section that says ADB Device.   (See attached picture Fix_MTP_Error1.png)Now click uninstall on that driver, check the box that says "Would you like to delete this driver" click yes. Let it remove.

When it is removed a Windows pop up Warning appears telling you you need to reboot. Don't reboot. ignore it. Look down at the system Tray and you will see your little installing driver swirly thing doing it's business for once.

When it finishes, Open explorer and you will notice another thing different. Your device will be sitting in My Computer, however it will have a new Icon and it will now say Portable Device and NOT the device name like GT-I9305 in my case (See attached picture Fix_MTP_Error2.png)
At this point I clicked on it anyway cause it obviously registered something, right?

Yoooou beauty!!!!!!!!! Hoooraaaaaaah Merry Christmas too me! Merry Christmas too me!!!!

What you will notice however is that the name that you thought disappeared is still there as the device label when you check in the address bar  See attached picture Fix_MTP_Error3.png

Edit: By the way, the device name I just noticed now corresponds to the name that is put in as the name of the device when you are in the setup wizard when you first boot up; unlike before it retained the same device name as 4.1.2 just plain GT-I9305 and no full device name, I called mine James' GT-I9305


----------



## Jarmezrocks (Dec 24, 2013)

Guys..... you are not going to believe this!!!!

Check it out. I now have Explorer enabled thumbnails. Man MTP was pissing me off for months when I first got this thing. Do you know how debilitating this is when you don't know what image is what saved on your SDcard. Man it's frustrating.

Hope your guys like this solution it works well :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## megen (Dec 25, 2013)

Good job mate

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ryerenburg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all i am new to this site and hopefully somebody can help. I got a galaxy s3 and every time i try connect to my pc the mtp driver fails to load. I have tried 3 different pc's both on vista and windows 7. I also tried kies and i won't recognize the phoen either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yevrah (Jan 27, 2014)

*i just tried something and it works. win7*

this MTP thing also frustrates me, can't copy files from my computer. the only thing that seem to work was the other option PTP, but that doesn't really give me access to the whole memory card. I can technically access it, i just can't copy and see the videos that i've recorded.

i tried doing this, and it worked for me. and it is still working. i figured it was some driver bug too. i tried reinstalling it through device manager.

1. I opened device manager, there are many ways to do this, the easiest would be to press windows button + r, to open up the run dialog, then type "devmgmt.msc" and press enter.

2. List of installed devices will be shown on window. look for the the device that says android and has a yellow exclamation before it.

3. right-click on it, choose update driver software.

4. a new dialog will appear, choose search my computer, don't browse, just let it locate the proper driver inside your device.

5. it will proceed on installing, and that's it. 

6. if you left the device manager opened, you can still the android device driver still with a yellow exclamation icon. but a new list will appear just below the android device.

7. it will appear on the mycomputer just like the PTP, but when i opened it, i can now see the videos, music and other files that i wasn't seeing before on the regular PTP.

oh and yeah, just leave the USB connection options as Media Device (MTP), it works for me. and it is still working. hope it helps.


----------



## Casey Walt (Apr 16, 2014)

very simple fix dont uninstall drivers or anything. Just be rooted and get usb mass storage enabler from the play store and hit mass storage. worked perfectly and even gave the usb notification that it was connected.


----------



## vladxxx (Apr 22, 2014)

hi, i have the same problem wtih my galaxy s4 i9505, on w7 ultimate x64. i try it to uninstall/install, i try the registry method, i try to move from AP to AC, to modem....nothing. i cant take the factory reset method because i cant back-up my data.

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

anyone with an ideea?
thank you


----------



## jerryfletcher (May 1, 2014)

*This worked on Galaxy S4 (EU) and Win7 x64*



94q45t said:


> Had the same problem with my Verizon S3. Tried the usual uninstall/reinstall with no luck, then got on the Samsung tech support chat site with "Nadia". Here is what we did (and it took some trial and error). Turned on debugging mode, drivers automatically tried to reinstall and failed again, then I switched the USB port (from one that supports faster charging to one that supports USB 3.0), the drivers reinstalled again, and it worked.  Here is the chat transcript:
> 
> ...
> 
> Visitor: That worked!

Click to collapse



For me it worked after Debugging ON and soft reset. SGS4EU/W7x64Pro

Thanks to Nadia and 94q45t!


----------



## NetwiseIT (Jun 22, 2014)

*This worked for me*



skydtlee said:


> All you need to do is..
> 
> go to cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Finally after countless hours of trying to get this to work, the above worked perfectly for me.

Thanks


----------



## androidloathe (Aug 7, 2014)

*work around for MTP*

Folks

New here today so please bear with me.
Was looking for how to connect S3 on MTP.

I have a GT-I9305 (S3 4G) which refuses to work on MTP connection.
this has been unlocked so Samsung won't provide updates - Kies - not yet tried.

I have read elsewhere that USB mass storage is disabled on S3 and variants.
My ploy was ES File explorer - with a warning

I only use this to connect SMB to server (NAS) over wireless - it copies photos, music, anything you want actually with multiple server shortccuts to discrete subfolders on the NAS for music, photos, videos etc
I have not tried to PC with shared folder through wireless and have no idea whether that should or shouldn't work.


----------



## tes001 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Xposed Installer conflict*

i have slim bean 4.4.4 build 9 on my i9300
when connect the phone on usb, my windows 8.1 get the following error (in Event Viewer):  "The device SAMSUNG Mobile MTP Device (location (unknown)) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash"
Cause: Xposed Installer 2.6.1 with module Xposed Media Scanner Optimizer 1.4.0 activated!!!.. I deactivated Media Scanner, reboot the phone and my i9300 MTP works fine..


----------



## OrcaDiver (Feb 21, 2015)

*This works for me *



skydtlee said:


> All you need to do is..
> 
> go to cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wonderful !!! Finally! This one worked for my too!  Thank you so much


----------



## EnzanIjuin (Apr 19, 2015)

So I've had this issue for quite a while, and I've never found one that worked for me long term. The most success I had was one that would only work until I unplugged the device. But all of a sudden the other day my s3 decided to work all of a sudden. This was after I removed ~5GB of useless logs in my /data folder. I'm on stock rooted 4.4.2 version of the s3. 

I don't know if this is what fixed it or not, but if anyone else would like to try it, you just need to go into a terminal emulator put in the commands:

su
rm -r /data/RS_*log

or you could use a root explorer and delete them from there, but it took like 5 mins to load the 5000+ logs I had.


----------



## chipiton (Mar 24, 2016)

skydtlee said:


> All you need to do is..
> 
> go to cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



didnt work On Sony Z3


----------

